# Del Valley Speedway race



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

D.V.S. race Saturday 4/2/16 

Doors open 9 am race at 11 am

Classes

Skinny tire GLS rules
slipon Fray (Fat tire)
Fray
viper Jets IROC

Make it if you can ! :wave:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

im in


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm in !


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Racers so far..

Jaybo
Michael
Brad
Charlie
Mike W
Honda
Dennis
Ron s
Jeff k
Carnage
Wayne
Al

Looking a couple more guys if anyone is interested in some fast fun !


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Add me in!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Jaybo
Great day of racing and Thanks for Hosting...great meeting all of you
Dennis


----------

